# Is this dog too skinny and what kind is she?



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

This is my daughter's dog. They said she was a golden retriever - hmm. I see lab. Anyway, what do you all think and is she too skinny?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Golden retriever? hahaha

Lab mix for sure. She looks healthy to me. Could put on 5 pounds or so, but I can't see her ribs or other bones. It's nice to see a healthy sized lab. I only see fat overweight ones.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I think she looks fine. Has a good shape. She had started to get a little chubby but then they cut down on her food. Doesn't get a lot of exercise until she comes to our house.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmmm...probably not a Golden. The dog looks fine to me. Better a tad thin than too fat--especially with larger breeds and mixes.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

hm ... I think I see no GR lmao no blond hair that I see lol secondly I think he could put on few more pounds  He certainly has a lab in him as well


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

She's definitely not purebred Golden but she could be a mix.....my neighbors used to have a solid male black Lab/Rott mix who got together with the other neighbor's purebred female Golden (boy, was her owner mad!), and all the pups came out shorthaired, some solid black and some black and tan, all big and blocky. Not one of them looked anything like their mom. Genetics are weird.

I don't think she's too skinny. I can't see her ribs. She does have a very slim build, but if she's young she might fill out later on. She's a pretty dog.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Not really sure of the breed...I think lab mix would be a good guess....I don't think she is skinny at all...she looks like she is in good shape ...you can see a waist, muscles ....not very often do you see a lab looking as good as her....well at least not in my neighborhood


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

She looks good to me!
But I don't see GR in her.Definatly see some lab though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Weight looks good to me! I have no idea about breed, definitely not a purebred golden. She's very pretty.


----------



## Bonnie Napholc (Apr 28, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> This is my daughter's dog. They said she was a golden retriever - hmm. I see lab. Anyway, what do you all think and is she too skinny?


I think this dog looks to be perfect shape, and top pic I see pitbull/lab cross middle pic possible greatdane/lab if it has long legs it's hard to tell by pic's the height


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I think she looks like a beautiful Heinz 57 dog to me. Very pretty.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Agewise, she is about two and a half. Heightwise, just look at the table in the background. Average outside table size.


----------

